# Big HOG Ambush! Good to go...



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I'm slow to anger and we have accepted hog problems at the ranch as they come and do what we can...Last year we traped/shot over 70 and didn't make a dent..Filled a lot of 2coolers freezers and had fun..made new friends.

Its on now...A big boy/girl trashed and destroyed one of our Turkey/Hog feeders....We had set this one up down by the creek for guests and family to hunt when the weather cooled off a bit.

I drove half inch rebar 3' in the ground and heavy wired the legs with stainless...8 wraps..in a b-wire pen. Its toast now, completely destroyed...

So we broke out the Hog Feeder drums...5gal bucket feeders (solar cell) and rebuilt one of our spring turkey blinds.

Lioness and I don't compete and I don't deer hunt but I want this one bad...Its personel now!! I'm hoping its the one we saw during spring turkey season...Hes as big or bigger than the one pictured below that Robs took out.

Hes a few pics of our set up....I want him/her in pistol range..
.45 Win. Grizzly Mag.. This Hog has got into my hip pocket and now I'm gonna deal with it..If the birds aren't flying next week...I'm after pork chops and some pay back...
.....................................................................
Pics
Feeder Drums...Some of the wild grape vines are 8" in Dia. and most of the bottom is canopied..nice and cool for hunting.

Ground stand with artifical Christmas tree limbs (Garage Sales)

Lioness with last years Big Boy.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Better look at a hog feeder drum....They can empty a 100lbs over nite.

Its the best thing I've found to bring em in and keep em coming...And a lot of fun to watch....


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Lay it on him Chief!! I know the feeling, they wreak quite a bit of havoc in some of the fields here on the property I manage. We take 'em when we can, esp. in duck season when its cold and we can corner them up in some water or in a wide open field.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Man that is a big porker! What did that beast weigh? I don't know if your place is eligible but there is a government program that uses a helicopter and a shooter to thin out the hog population. They come out to our ranch in Junction about every 3 years and usually kill 2 or 3 dozen a day.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

H P well over 600.Who Knows???...Our 450lb scale was usless..bottomed out long before we pulled him up....4 adults couldn't drag him...Pulled him out of the brush with a jeep...

Theres a post on the hunt somewhere in this forum...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Go Get Em, Chief Hog Killer!!!


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Revenge is a dish best served with a hot slug. 

Get em Cheif. 

12lb


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

what would you do with that stinking thing


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

My money's on you Chief!

Good luck.


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck at taking that brute down. He/She definitely deserves a dirt nap.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Oh hog wash it's arse chief! sickem!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*She Did It...*



neckdeep said:


> what would you do with that stinking thing


Took it out of the gene pool, lol...buzzard bait? Hog bait?

Good job Chief....44's tuned up as are the Weatherby's. 

TH


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Took it out of the gene pool, lol...
> 
> TH


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

neckdeep said:


> what would you do with that stinking thing


Aw Man..That hurts!!. When I can get her out of that camo She cleans up real nice...and looks Fantastic in evening wear and diamonds.....














LMAO

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And if I'm real lucky..She won't see this post!! LOL!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chiefcharlie again.
​
Oh Good Lord...LMAO!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Aw Man..That hurts!!. When I can get her out of that camo She cleans up real nice...and looks Fantastic in evening wear and diamonds.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't delete it now!! Lol!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I got it for ya Martin! I was try'n to hit reddie on Chief for Robs, but accidently clicked green.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Easy there Charlie, if she reads this you may be staying at home gettin' the skillet warm while she is out shooting birds....

'HeII hath no fury...."

Toby


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> Aw Man..That hurts!!. When I can get her out of that camo She cleans up real nice...and looks Fantastic in evening wear and diamonds.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thar is dang funny.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chiefcharlie again.


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> Aw Man..That hurts!!. When I can get her out of that camo She cleans up real nice...and looks Fantastic in evening wear and diamonds.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The Chief is living on the edge!


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

go getem. one hog can breed and then you got a mess on your hands.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh man that is funny!


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Let's start a pool on what day that pig-trap-destroying, soon-to-be-grill'n, beast gets taken out. 

October 21st !


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Brian P. said:


> Let's start a pool on what day that pig-trap-destroying, soon-to-be-grill'n, beast gets taken out.
> 
> October 21st !


Sometime between tonight and Monday morning. Chief Hoghead ain't waiting til October cuz he iz real pizzed off right now @ that hog.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Chief: U sure R brave when U got her out doing UR chores. Maybe I will print this out and give 2 her this weekend if I am in your area dove hunting. J/K Sum green 4 my hero. Good luck with the little birds and the big porker!!!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Oh My goodness*

Chief,

Whatever you do please do not put me in that stand on the ground with pigs like that running around! I will sit in the tree. My dibs are on Robs she will get him!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

There are some steps goin up that tree that could be put to good use if needed. I think the .45 will take the fight right out of the rouge beast and the steps will not be needed.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thats your stand next weekend Kelly....Shoot well....Robs will back you up...The other hog stand is a lot worse...

You will be OK...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Hollar Chief..I'll come help ya out.. I love them piggys

Oxx..


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Come on, Kelly, that hog won't bother you once you put one between its eyes. BTW, I have a favor to ask, I need you to start whispering into Mark's ear " We really need another contender, preferably a 27 with teal green sides".


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I just got a message from Robs, I am not at liberty to discuss specifics but let's put it this way.

"Chief done messed up!"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Ace in the hole!*

Well as long as Robs is there with me then I am safe! She will be my Ace in the HOLE for sure! James, will do...I sure do miss that Contender! Oh and as long as all the numbers stay in the gps too?????


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That looks like the lair of a true hog killer. Very nice attention to detail. 


Sick 'em!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sic-em chief..................good luck.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Dolphingirl said:


> Well as long as Robs is there with me then I am safe!
> 
> I don't know Girl, Charlie says we get one bullet apiece and not to waste them.
> 
> ...


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Go git'em Chief!Fill him full of lead.We cain't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Good girl*

Set him straight Robs! If we can only have one bullet a piece maybe I need to take a couple of guns! HA!


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

that hag drun is a hoot.. I bat that would be fun to watch,, but i'm sure with you. even funner to drop that big ole hog.. good luck and keep us posted..


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fun to shoot with a bow as well*

Here is one that I shot with my bow last summer. He was right at 3 hundred pounds. And I thought he was big!! Good job. Oh, and don't worry, I got a new bow since then.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

I hope no one recognizes that "Jack's Beer Barn" trash can.


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Ha. That isn't a Jak's trash can, it is just a Jak's sticker on a trashcan.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

LIONESS-27o Charlie says we get one bullet apiece and not to waste them. [IMG said:


> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/icon12.gif[/IMG] LOL
> 
> Busted again Chief!!
> 
> ...


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Man that's a nice hog. If you ever need any taken I've always wanted to get a pig with my bow but haven't hunted since I moved to Texas 3 years ago.
Gary


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

We've taken over 70 now in the last 7 months in conroe most of them below 300 lbs. Fast and furious hunting is the way to do it but from the pictures you know what to do. Nice hog. GO GET'EM!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hey Charlie, looks like the beast in the pic with Lioness had to come from 3 mile Island. I like the artificial tree limbs, I have been useing them for several yrs BUT I find mine in garbage piles a cpl of weeks after Christmas. I will use them on my climbing stand for Bow-hunting or on my 4-weeler, I have had people laugh at me when they see them laying on my rack before going in 'the stealth mode' and I love to scare the same ones when they drive up or by me while in 'the stealth mode' Thanks for the response back on the feeder. WW


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

It's Monday afternoon, is the big pig still walking ?


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

nice hog


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

A beast that big should be taken with ****** off dogs and a knife. Talk about a rush, imagine walking in on that thing with nothing but a knife and some adrenaline.

Go get em Charlie. Can't wait to hear the story.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

skinnyme said:


> A beast that big should be taken with ****** off dogs and a knife. Talk about a rush, imagine walking in on that thing with nothing but a knife and some adrenaline.
> 
> Go get em Charlie. Can't wait to hear the story.


Skinny....Its just me and I understand the Hog Dog Hunting thing and have been on a couple...Our SIL is a rancher/farmer in Beeville and its nessessary for him....I am too big a dog lover and don't have the stomach for it..To see dogs ripped open..sewed up by hand,(as a EMT, I helped) killed, maimed and mutetaled is just too much for me...Not trying to offend the Dog Hunters..Its just me..Next to people Dogs are my favorite creatures..

We have 2coolers Mark and Kelly coming this weekend and we are pouring the feed daily in the creek bottom...they get first crack at him...Hope it happens..if not its Robs and I on deck next week..There is more than one big boy on the creek..

Thanks for all the responses folks...


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*Nice Hawg*

Hope yall get em... And nice pig you took down..That one takes the cake..


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*[email protected]#*

Well we got back from Chief and Robs place last nite around 9:00 p.m. We had a super time and ate VERY WELL! But we did not get the big beast! Robs and I sat in the ambush stand Friday evening and saw the beast walk right in front of us, never stopping to give us a shot, kept walking into the brush close to the stand and he must of smelled us because he let out this terrible growling sound and man he was close! I was trembling (not trying to let Robs know)! So we figured that we would never see him again! But he came back! He walked to about the same spot where he was when he was growling and did the exact same thing(SH**)! He must be pretty smart! So we hunted the next morning and did not get to see him but did get to see lots of turkeys!

Mark even sat in the stand with our 4 year old daughter Taylor and saw some turkeys and deer! Way to go Taylor!

Robs & Chief are super people and we had a blast spending some time with them and can't wait to go back....Thanks so much for having us guys and next time we will do the cooking!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I enjoy hearing them growl and grumble as they go through the brush, but it can make quite an impression on you the first time or two, especially if it is dark!

Glad you had a good trip -- sorry the big one got away.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Too bad ya'll didn't get the beast.Those big monsters can be really smart and they have a nose better than a whitetail.Sounds like a great time was had and that's what it's all about.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes, there is nothing quite as soothing and tranquil as the low, throaty, rumbling growl of a 450 pound wild tusker mere steps from your trembling body. DON'T MOVE! lol


Charles Helm said:


> I enjoy hearing them growl and grumble as they go through the brush, but it can make quite an impression on you the first time or two, especially if it is dark!
> 
> Glad you had a good trip -- sorry the big one got away.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good luck getting him Robs...........


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Kelly...It was great having you, Mark and Taylor down...Reggie slept for 8hrs..Taylor did wear him down..

Robs is a good judge of size and we both think he will break 500lbs or more..We are going to feed out the little ones in the trap.
We really enjoyed the visit and thanks for the care package of shrimp and snapper......
Maybe we will get a hunt or two in this week. I gave you and Robs first crack at him, I want him dead and soon.
...You ladies did your best and it is spooky down in tha creek bottom. He probably smelled the Rum Cake on you...LOL








Taylor is going to make a great huntress someday...She did great with Dad in the stand...Amazing!! for an active 4yr old...I loved hearing her report on all the deer and turkeys...








Hope you Guys make it back soon..Robs says that big old 8 pointer on the south side has your name on it!!!








Remember to bring a .22 to take out some of those giant ***** and fox squirrels...

Chief
Pics...Mark and Taylor headed to the stand...with goodie loaded back pack...she is a sweetheart!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sounds like ya'll had a good time Chief...good job.

That big old boar's smart...he probably is only going to let another big old boar shoot him, lol. Getcher rifle and go get him. 

TH


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Let me know if you need any help clearing out some of those pigs. They can be a pain, but they sure are fun to shoot with a bow.


----------

